# 49 Reasons to Skip Karate Practice Today



## RTKDCMB (Nov 23, 2013)

Found this in the web, thought I'd share.

http://www.karatebyjesse.com/49-reasons-to-skip-karate-practice-today/


----------



## skribs (Nov 23, 2013)

#50.  Your Gi didn't pass the sniff test so you have to laundry.


----------



## Carol (Nov 23, 2013)

skribs said:


> #50.  Your Gi didn't pass the sniff test so you have to laundry.



That's a legit reason.


----------



## skribs (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes, but if one was prepared one would have already done laundry.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Nov 24, 2013)

skribs said:


> #50.  Your Gi didn't pass the sniff test so you have to laundry.



That's why I have 3 uniforms.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 24, 2013)

#51. You train in Kung Fu.


----------



## DennisBreene (Nov 24, 2013)

My nitroglycerine tablets are out of date.


----------



## Shotokan Seishin (Dec 2, 2013)

- I stubbed my toe on the way out the door to come to class (actually heard from a sensei). 
- Gotta take the kids to X, Y, Z. 
- I pulled X, Y, Z muscle.
 - etc etc etc......


----------



## skribs (Dec 2, 2013)

> - I stubbed my toe on the way out the door to come to class (actually heard from a sensei).


I broke a toe practicing an axe kick and accidentally hitting my desk.  Still went to TKD class, still did a backflip and practiced trick kicks.



> - Gotta take the kids to X, Y, Z.



Got a family in my school that is doing this: gotta take the kid to football.  Which could be another (if it's not on the list already) from the kid's perspective:  doing a different sport in school.  At my TKD dojang we have a kid who's doing football and a girl who's doing basketball.  Not to mention I originally quit way back when to do wrestling.


----------



## Shotokan Seishin (Dec 2, 2013)

skribs said:


> I broke a toe practicing an axe kick and accidentally hitting my desk.  Still went to TKD class, still did a backflip and practiced trick kicks.
> 
> Thankfully you're made of tougher stuff than that particular instructor.
> 
> I really have no issue with missing classes.....but when I start hearing excuses like "stubbing ones toe"....makes me want to hurl. Just say it like it is.....you didn't want to teach/go to class/losing interest/too tired etc etc. At least that's more honest.


----------



## skribs (Dec 2, 2013)

Actually it was the top of the toe that hurt.  I couldn't kick bags (and still kick about 50% force).


----------



## RTKDCMB (Dec 3, 2013)

skribs said:


> I broke a toe practicing an axe kick and accidentally hitting my desk.



I dislocated my second toe on my right foot at someones black belt grading, had to jog a few minutes later. Didn't miss a class, the only thing I did was not kick the kicking shield with a right front kick for a few weeks. Two years later my toe still has a bit of extra movement in it.


----------

